# Cuteness Overload



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I'm not sure when it happened, whether it was before I fell asleep last night, or if I woke up sometime between, but I distinctly remember Meatball coming to lay with me, but he decided that laying next to me wasn't good enough, so he layed across my chest (I should never have children...). Well, after a few minutes, I felt like I wanted to lay on my side instead, so murmuring an apology to him and scratching his head while I did so, I rolled over, and he scooched over so he was on my neck instead. Well, when I woke up this morning, he was still there, pretty much cuddling with me.

I love my animals.

Right now, I'm laying on my side, and he's under the blankets with me, pressed against my chest, and I have my arm around him.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Awww! My pup is a big cuddler, too, and the bigger he gets the warmer he keeps me at night when the hubby is out of town.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

MissusMac said:


> Awww! My pup is a big cuddler, too, and the bigger he gets the warmer he keeps me at night when the hubby is out of town.


I just wanna say.... I LOVE YOUR PUP! haha. *obsesses over Sibes*


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats the only slight disappointment that I have with my kitten, she is not a cuddler. I miss that a bit, especially when I read this about yours. But, I didn't get her till she was 2, so maybe one day she will change. Hope so.
Meatball sounds like he's such a sweetheart.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Thats the only slight disappointment that I have with my kitten, she is not a cuddler. I miss that a bit, especially when I read this about yours. But, I didn't get her till she was 2, so maybe one day she will change. Hope so.
> Meatball sounds like he's such a sweetheart.


haha. He's a butt head, but still a sweetheart, nonetheless. All my cats are cuddlers. I raised them to be such. Sometimes I wonder if I overdid it with Theus, though, because now he won't leave me alone. He's gotta be around me at all times of the day when I'm home, and if I'm standing, he's gotta climb up, which isn't exactly comfortable when it means having a claw stuck in your butt or thigh or BACK!

Seriously...to anyone who babysits my animals for me....I'M SORRY, OKAY?!


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Awww, how cute! My cat Tilda is a cuddler too, but on her own terms. I can't pick her up and cuddle with her, no, she has to come to me. The downside to her cuddly side is... Well, she sets her claws into you while cuddling, and she drools. A lot. So yeah, she is cute and all that, but it hurts and I am drowning in kitty drool! Not always that pleasant, but hey, what can I do, I still love my little kitty. :biggrin:


----------

